# My silver R32 GTR



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Took a drive the other day and found out I should take some pics, not the best quality cause I'm crap at taking pics but here goes! :squintdan

Must say It's a wonderful feeling driving the car again after a long winter storage, just like getting to know each other all over again. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A truly stunning R-32Gtr you have Jon:thumbsup:
Also it is nice to see that the snow is gone, and summer have arrived in the middle of Norway also


Terje.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's Terje! :thumbsup:

Yep, good too finally get rid of the snow and start too use the car again.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

So clean and the wheels suit the car so well!!


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

That is nice Jon!!! Ditto to the above statement!!

Trav

P.S How do you find those D2 brakes btw??


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Stunning car u have there looks just right i would love a R32 in silver:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous as always Jon!! Well done buddy! Do you have the smile back now?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Gorgeous as always Jon!! Well done buddy! Do you have the smile back now?


Thank's mate! :thumbsup: It's back big time!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

weetrav said:


> That is nice Jon!!! Ditto to the above statement!!
> 
> Trav
> 
> P.S How do you find those D2 brakes btw??


Thank's! 

The D2's work very good, haven't got a single problem with them yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks lovely as always Jon


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks terrible, can't believe you'd be seen out in it 

On a more serious note I've just noticed your intercooler guide/grill very nice - was that one of Newera's finest?

PS Isn't it about time you had the interior re-trimmed?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Stunning mate, looks like it just rolled out of the showroom.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cris said:


> Looks terrible, can't believe you'd be seen out in it
> 
> On a more serious note I've just noticed your intercooler guide/grill very nice - was that one of Newera's finest?
> 
> PS Isn't it about time you had the interior re-trimmed?


That's a complete original intercooler grill and the guide also! 

Have seen the Newera Carbon one, wouldn't mind to have that on the car! 

Hmm.. re-trim you say, don't really know, want a set of R34 GTR seats in grey but they are pretty expensive so we will see, a complete Bride re-trim would also be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

looks mint well done


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> That's a complete original intercooler grill and the guide also!
> 
> Have seen the Newera Carbon one, wouldn't mind to have that on the car!
> 
> Hmm.. re-trim you say, don't really know, want a set of R34 GTR seats in grey but they are pretty expensive so we will see, a complete Bride re-trim would also be nice! :thumbsup:


Didn't know that there was an original one....

If you ever do get the carbon one I'll have the standard one. Would do nicely on my black car. In fact I think you should get the carbon one as soon as possible. Normal black parts on your car let it down. So really by buying it from you I'm doing you a favour!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

JonR32GTR, absolutely stunning r32 you have there! It looks so much more ' complete ' with the rear wing on, glad you put it back on!


----------



## per_cs (May 5, 2009)

engine looks very clean,nice rims


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking great!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cris said:


> Didn't know that there was an original one....
> 
> If you ever do get the carbon one I'll have the standard one. Would do nicely on my black car. In fact I think you should get the carbon one as soon as possible. Normal black parts on your car let it down. So really by buying it from you I'm doing you a favour!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Sounds like a good idea Cris! 

And thank's for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Car looks great!! Silver is the best colour for an R32 if i do say so myself!! 
I have a Nismo Intercooler shroud, not sure there was one originally from Nissan?!

What make is that front splitter?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Top secret did a carbon intercooler shroud 

It's by abflug & is a full diffuser

We supplied it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117621-32-gtr-carbon-intercoolour-surrounds.html#post1107874

now available

nismo did one for the R33GTR, not sure if they ever did for the 32


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet example mate, really like it. Would love one of those front splitters but how do you jack the front of the car?! Are those emotions xd9 wheels?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Beautiful, beautiful!!!!! wow love it!!! and in such fantastic condition too! 
Sorry hope you dont mind me saying, but i never did get the point of fake carbon Nismo rear side skirt spats? They just seem a bit stuck-on to me and dont really flow with the rest of the car, which surely a bodykit should aesthetically do???
Hope you dont mind me saying, really love the rest of the car, (although id have gone for bronze wheels!)
 hee hee.
bob


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

matty32 said:


> nismo did one for the R33GTR, not sure if they ever did for the 32


Considering i said i have one on my 32, i presume they did!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Rossy said:


> Sweet example mate, really like it. Would love one of those front splitters but how do you jack the front of the car?! Are those emotions xd9 wheels?


Thank's mate, they are Volk CE28n's! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!!!!! wow love it!!! and in such fantastic condition too!
> Sorry hope you dont mind me saying, but i never did get the point of fake carbon Nismo N1 rear spats? They just seem a bit stuck-on and dont really flow with the rest of the car, which surely a bodykit should aesthetically do???
> Hope you dont mind me saying, really love the rest of the car, (although id have gone for bronze wheels!)
> hee hee.
> bob


Thank's for the nice comment! 

First of all, the spats aren't fake carbon, they are made by Hasemi and are some of the best quality out there! :thumbsup:

And everyone have a right too have their own opinion, so I don't mind at all. 

I have tried to go another way than most of people, so I went for the add-on contrast look and personally I love the black on silver look, same with the wheels, I ordered bronze wheels but changed my order too silver because everyone seemed to have bronze CE28's, and what's the fun in that!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Think that you made the right choice on the wheels. Bronze works on black cars (like mine - I would say that!) but I think that they'd look out of place with the carbon and silver. The only other option would have been black/dark grey wheels but given that all the other carbon bits are quite small the black of the tyres relates to the silver of the wheels.

Of course a grey alcantara and black leather interior would finish things off nicely...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry buddy didnt mean fake carbon, but fake Nismo 
Dont get me wrong though you have a very sexy car there mate! keep the pics coming!

bob


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Love it! ...but... I think it looked better without the wing lol. 2 questions though.

1. What lip is that?

2. And where did you get that FABULOUS kevlar! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Love it! ...but... I think it looked better without the wing lol. 2 questions though.
> 
> 1. What lip is that?
> 
> 2. And where did you get that FABULOUS kevlar! :thumbsup:


The carbon N1 lip is from Rocketdancer, bought from newera. 

The kevlar engine covers are from HKS kansai, bought from Greenline.jp some years ago. 

I liked it without the wing too but needed a change this year so the wing and N1 lip went on, very happy with the result!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cris said:


> Think that you made the right choice on the wheels. Bronze works on black cars (like mine - I would say that!) but I think that they'd look out of place with the carbon and silver. The only other option would have been black/dark grey wheels but given that all the other carbon bits are quite small the black of the tyres relates to the silver of the wheels.
> 
> Of course a grey alcantara and black leather interior would finish things off nicely...


Exactly Cris, but I must say the bronze SE30's on yours look very right, like it should look! :thumbsup:

Also been thinking to powdercoat the wheels black but when they are 100% like new I just can't make my self to do it! 

Yeah, a re-trim would be a very nice touch, like yours but it have too wait, not my first priority!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

JonR32GTR said:


> Also been thinking to powdercoat the wheels black but when they are 100% like new I just can't make my self to do it!


Do it Jon...Do it


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Do it Jon...Do it


Heh.. I know, looking at your car I know exactly how good it gonna look, your car has always been a big inspiration for me, stunning car! :thumbsup:

How come we never see any pics of it? :smokin:

If they get the smallest scratch you know what's next!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Found a old photo from 2008 that I liked! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Simple and effective 


superb !!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^
How can you not love that?

bob


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's guys! :thumbsup: Almost get a bit sad when I look at the pics myself knowing it's for sale and maybe gone in a little while, growing up is hard!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Digging this thread up again with some new pics! 

Been a long cold winter in Norway but finally is the snow gone and tomorrow is the time for my first ride in 2010, can't wait!! 

Havent had the time to do almost anything this winter, bought a new house and got a beautiful son in February so most of my time goes to my family. 

The car is still for sale to the right buyer, hopefully someone in Scandinavia will pick it up but until then I will enjoy it! 

First thing to do, headlights, these started to look a bit worn with some paint peeling of and the chrome starting to crack.

Put them in my owen to warm them up an split them, painted a new black frame around the glasses, painted the housings in Gun Metal grey'ish and fitted new bulbs.  

I think they look pretty cool, takes some time to get used to but I think they give the front a more aggressive look! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And when I visited Nismo in japan I picked up this cool Nismo sock. :chuckle:








[/URL][/IMG]

And even tough my car is built by myself I had to buy a Garage Saurus sticker while we visited them in Japan to have on my GTR, they are the masters of R32's and hope they don't mind me having one on my car! 

also bought a cool JDM GTR plate, only for show use offcourse! :chuckle:








[/URL][/IMG] 

And thank you Glenn for picking your nose in my picture!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That carbon rear lip spoiler looks bloody great!!!!
Lovely rear you have my friend!!!

bob


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I'm trying to keep up with you other R32 Guru's you know! 

Looks like your baby coming along very nicely also, wish i had the time and funds to do the same thing! :thumbsup:

Always wanted a abflug rear diffusor to finish of the rear end but I'l guess this have to do..


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You should be well pleased that last pic is as close to perfection as i've seen!
Keep up the great work buddy!

bob
p.s.
I have the time but the funds are quickly running out! LOL...


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks again, I'm pretty pleased with it also but I never feel 100% finished with anything! 

I know the feeling of funds running out, I've spent so much on this car so I've stopped counting long time ago!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Thats a stunning r32!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I love what you have done with the headlamps..

Stunning R32 GTR! Don't sell; she is far too nice!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Kadir!  The day it goes is not a day I look forward too, that's for sure!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice clean R32.
Nice mods too.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's Blitzman! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome work mate :thumbsup:

The headlights are looking great and I love the Nismo sock 

Nice and clean, exactly as a 32 should be :clap:

Leo


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's Leo!  Means alot coming from a owner of a such stunning example that you have yourself.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

sweet 32:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> Thank's Leo!  Means alot coming from a owner of a such stunning example that you have yourself.


Now I'm blushing, thanks mate 

Leo


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Austrian GTR said:


> Now I'm blushing, thanks mate
> 
> Leo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got some of those engine covers, they are gorgeous in the flesh!:chuckle:

Glad to see you still have it....hope all else is well. Don't think it looks like the club is going to make it to that show later this year now. 
T


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cris said:


> Looks terrible, can't believe you'd be seen out in it
> 
> On a more serious note I've just noticed your intercooler guide/grill very nice - was that one of Newera's finest?
> 
> PS Isn't it about time you had the interior re-trimmed?


ours are a similar design

jons is an orginal FRP nismo one


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've got some of those engine covers, they are gorgeous in the flesh!:chuckle:
> 
> Glad to see you still have it....hope all else is well. Don't think it looks like the club is going to make it to that show later this year now.
> T


Yeah they are gorgeous Toni, love mine and it was one of the first things I bought for the car. 








[/URL][/IMG]

And the GTR is still around, haven't done to much to sell it really, I'm very attached to it! 

Too bad about the trip, but I see the problem with sorting out all the details around it, hope we'll meet up again at some point, not sure if I can make it to JAE this year.  

And everything else is fantastic, enjoying every day together with my little son, couldn't be better! :clap:


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Really nice looking GTR you've got there. Great stance, how car is sitting on the road. Awesome clean looking. Great job!


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Car looks very nice in the first-page pictures!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheers guys! :thumbsup: Glad you like it!


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely car looks nice and clean!:thumbsup: surely you cant sell it once you got it to this condition


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, I don't want to but just have to wait and see what happens, have just driven it one time this year so don't really have the time to use it these days. :bawling:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Cant believe this is for sale!

How much by the way mate?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah, sadly selling but that's life, hope I can enjoy it for a little while tough. 

The price is around 11500GBP, but it's in Norway so it's not likely sell anywere else, maybe in Sweden.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Have you got a for sale ad up? If not, whats the spec mate?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I can make a full spec. list tomorrow mate, takes some time, haha.. 

Engine wise it's more or less Stage 1. 

Maybe some new pics tomorrow also! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn, you can't sell it. This car is such an inspiration. I'd love mine to look like yours one day. It's so simple but perfect in every way! :bowdown1:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a little spec. list! :thumbsup:


- R34 GTR N1 waterpump
- Nismo low grade thermostat
- Nismo fuel pump
- Nismo oil filler cap
- Nismo Veruspeed oil filter
- Nismo 3" downpipe -Nismo brakefluid reservoir sock
- Denso Iridium spark plugs
- Koyorad alu. Radiator
- New Nissan OEM fan blade
- New Nissan Z32 fuel filter
- ARC titanium cooling panel
- ARC intak airbox
- HKS kansai kewlar coil and camcovers
- Valvecovers painted in green candy from Kawasaki Z1000
- Silk Road engine damper
- De-cat pipe 3 ” 
- Blitz Nurspec R Catback exhaust

- Rays Volk Racing CE28N Titanium Silver 9,5x18” ET22
- Toyo Proxes T1-R 265/35-18”
- Rays Duraaluminium wheel nuts

- Bilstein Japan spec. dampers
- Eibach lowering springs
- JIC Magic strut brace
- Whiteline poly castor bushes
- D2 8pot 330mm Big Brake kit front
- Sard rear brake pads
- Drilled rear brake discs
- Cusco brake sylinder stopper bracket
- Dot 5.1 brake fluid

- Nismo floormats
- Nismo steering wheel and Hicasboss
- Nismo Black Alumite gearknob
- Nismo white meters
- black alcantara gaitors

- KL0 Spark silver metallic
- N1 rear windscreen( without wiper hole )
- N1 ducts 
- N1 carbon rear spats Hasemi
- N1 carbon lip Rocket-Dancer
- Abflug carbon front diffuser
- Attain carbon exhaust shield
- Ganador Aero mirrors
- R34 GTR rear emblem
- Nismo rear emblem
- Nismo wind deflectors
- Modified headlights( covers inside painted Gun Metal grey )


Thanks for all the nice words everyone, doesn't make it any easier to sell that's for sure. 

A little preview of the little shoot I had yesterday! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are thinking of selling Jon.

Anyone after a top grade R32 will be making a fool of themself if they don't consider this beauty.

Might be worth mentioning Norway's status as regards to import taxes - as an EFTA member does this remove import taxes to EU countries? Certainly worth looking at if you're looking at importing a car from Japan.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Cris! 

Don't know how things are with import taxes to different countries, only hopes it goes to a good home and a caring new owner this summer. 

I'l try to get more pics up this weekend!


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

the best looking R32 in Norway mate :thumbsup:
Did you sell it by the way?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks alot! 

Still got it, but still for sale also.. 

I guess you're the guy that bought Knuts old R33 GTR from Bjørnstad? 

Got yourself a very nice GTR indeed and on plates! :bowdown1: promise to take good care of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Jon - I had no idea. Such a beautiful car. I want to cry! What are you going to replace it with?

Aki


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, its not cool selling such a special car 

Yup, thats me, and Im SUPER HAPPY:wavey: 
It was a dream come true....still have my track car, but is was something special about driving the R33 back home knowing it was alright, and legal:clap:

Will do, tough some idiot backed in to me while I was parked, a couple off weeks ago!!!!:chairshot Lucky it only cracked the front so Im getting a new one fitted this week and a re-spray...and then heated winter storage :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Jon - I had no idea. Such a beautiful car. I want to cry! What are you going to replace it with?
> 
> Aki


Thanks Aki, It's not the easiest thing to do but my family have first priority these days so have ordered a new family car with much more room that we really need with our little boy and all his toys!  But hope I can find a new good home for my beloved GT-R. 

With our first kid this year, a new house and a new car funds are a little tight right now plus plans are to build a nice garage, but I'l be back someday in something JDM and fast, maybe build a track focused 180sx S13 with a mate of mine for some grip/drift action.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

kennet said:


> yeah, its not cool selling such a special car
> 
> Yup, thats me, and Im SUPER HAPPY:wavey:
> It was a dream come true....still have my track car, but is was something special about driving the R33 back home knowing it was alright, and legal:clap:
> ...


to bad about the damage but I'm sure it will be better than ever when it's all done, post some pics when it's like new again! :thumbsup:

Seems like it have gone to a good new home and welcome to the GTROC family!


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

JonR32GTR said:


> to bad about the damage but I'm sure it will be better than ever when it's all done, post some pics when it's like new again! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I hope so And will do  (after I get enough posts to post pictures)



> Seems like it have gone to a good new home and welcome to the GTROC family!


Thanks for that


----------

